# Plasma Cutter Tool Gloat



## ScubaSteve (Aug 19, 2013)

I posted this on another forum, and thought it would only be right to post here. Scored an 80's model Hobart Smoothcut-II 60A Plasma Cutter with a Thermal Dynamics PCH-102 torch (with consumables) for $75...and it works all the way up to 60A on 3ph using my 7.5 HP RPC :thumbsup:

http://s165.photobucket.com/user/ha...WORKING/HOBART SMOOTHCUT-II 60A PLASMA CUTTER


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 19, 2013)

That's a killer deal.  Having the RPC sure makes getting a used machine a lot easier and you have a bigger selection because you can do 3 phase too.  Congrats.

Bob


----------



## cg 2005 (Aug 20, 2013)

Duh on me, but what is an RPC?


----------



## Gary_Klp (Aug 20, 2013)

RPC = Rotary Power Converter, single phase to three phase using a three phase motor.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 20, 2013)

Great Score on the plasma cutter!!


----------



## davidh (Aug 20, 2013)

I may add, "you suck" :thumbsup:


----------

